# Inselcrew??



## Goldfield (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal nachfragen ob noch jemand negative Erfahrungen mit der Inselcrew gemacht hat ?

Ich hatte am 26.5 Fliegen dort bestellt und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.
nach langen 10 Tagen erhielt ich eine Teillieferung ohne Rechnung oder erklärung.auf nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt das sie neue ware erhalten haben und ich eine Nachlieferung erhalte,seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört,E-Mails bleiben
unbeantwortet,weder auf Festnetz noch auf Handy ist jemand zu erreichen.

da ich keine Rechnung erhalten habe weiss ich nicht ob und wenn mit welchen Betrag meine Kreditkarte belastet wurde.
das erfahre ich wohl erst bei der nächsten Kreditkarten abrechnung.

Es ist um so Ärgerlicher da wir am Montag in unseren Fliegenfischer Urlaub fahren möchten.was ich dennen von der Inselcrew auch mitgeteilt habe.

müsste wohl ein Wunder geschehen wenn das Zeug noch rechtzeitig kommt.

ich hätte verständniss gehabt wenn sie mir mitgeteilt hätten das die lieferung nicht mehr rechtzeitig kommt.dann hätte ich mich anderweitig umgesehen.3 Wochen lieferzeit scheinen der Inselcrew wohl nicht auszureichen.

werde dort wohl nicht mehr einkaufen

wenn noch jemand solche erfahrungen gemacht hat meldet euch,damit andere nicht auch darauf reinfallen.

gruss
Tom


----------



## Inkognitofly (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hallo,

Dann Fische erstmal die Fliegen, danach kannst du einen weiteren Thread erstellen #6|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dann Fische erstmal die Fliegen, danach kannst du einen weiteren Thread erstellen #6|kopfkrat




Sag bist du von Inselcrew oder dort beschäftigt dieser Antwort nach klingt es ja so ! #t


----------



## Inkognitofly (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Sag bist du von Inselcrew oder dort beschäftigt dieser Antwort nach klingt es ja so ! #t


Nö mein Thread soll auch nicht Positiv verstanden werden.
Die Fliegen sind nicht gerade von der besten Qualität, aber Urteilen kann er ja selbst |wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Nö mein Thread soll auch nicht Positiv verstanden werden.
> Die Fliegen sind nicht gerade von der besten Qualität, aber Urteilen kann er ja selbst |wavey:



Richtig gedeutet klingt das besser :m


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Nö mein Thread soll auch nicht Positiv verstanden werden.
> Die Fliegen sind nicht gerade von der besten Qualität, aber Urteilen kann er ja selbst |wavey:


 
Das wundert mich jetzt aber mal wieder, die Mücken sind doch hochgelobt worden im Fliegenfischer Forum.

Schaue mal hier:http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/inselc05.htm

Aber da wird sowieso nichts negativ getestet, oh ich vergass, bei den Ruten sind ja auch immer nur die Ringwicklungen dick lackiert, was für ein Frevel  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## AndreasG (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Bestellungen bei den Jungs und qualitativ kann ich nichts negatives an den Fliegen finden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Inkognitofly (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



> Aber da wird sowieso nichts negativ getestet,


#6 Richtig........ Sonnst bekommen die ja keine Proben mehr...:vik:


----------



## Goldfield (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

über die qualität kann ich noch nichts sagen,sind ja noch ungefischt die fliegen die ich geliefert bekommen habe.optisch st es kommerziele massenware.
mal sehen ob sie nach dem ersten wasserkontakt auseinanderfallen.


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Also ich hab mit Inselcrew noch keine Probleme gehabt. Zur Qualität muss ich sagen sind die vollkommen in Ordnung, selbst wenn die Fliegen nur halb so lang halten wie welche von namhaften Versandhäusern, sind sie noch billiger. Fangen tun sie auf jeden Fall und was wollt ihr für 50 Cent erwarten, für den Low Budget Fischer optimal.


----------



## Inkognitofly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hallo,

|kopfkratMal ein klein wenig zum Nachdenken |kopfkrat
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=158412#158412


----------



## Flo66 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hatte das gleiche, nach einem Anruf kamen die Fliegen 2 oder 3 Tage später an.
Mit dem Erreichen hatte ich auch nie probleme, finde die Firma eig ganz gut.


----------



## Bungo (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Also ich hatte gestern mit ner trockenen von Inselcrew für 59Cent ca 25-30 Fische, dann hat sie angefangen sich aufzzulösen. Viel mehr kann ich von einer Fliege nicht erwarten!
Lieferprobleme hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Rudiflyfish (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hallo zusammen,

hallo Tom, (nehme mal an das ist ein Nickname), also melde dich mal bei uns mit richtigem Name und wir schauen bei welchem Auftrag es Schwierigkleiten gab., aber: ...E-Mails bleiben unbeantwortet,weder auf Festnetz noch auf Handy ist jemand zu erreichen.... das stimmt so nicht. Email beantwortet wir immer, auf dem Handy ist, wenn sich keiner meldet, die Mailbox 24 Std geschaltet (Selbst für die Deutschen, die in der Karibik Urlaub machen und sogar nachts anrufen wegen Fliegen) Also ruhig mal draufsprechen, damit wir auch zurückrufen können. 

....welchen Betrag meine Kreditkarte belastet wurde.
das erfahre ich wohl erst bei der nächsten Kreditkarten abrechnung..... wir belasten nur das, was auch geliefert wurde und bevor nicht geliefert wurde, wird auch nichts belastet. 

Es ist um so Ärgerlicher da wir am Montag in unseren Fliegenfischer Urlaub fahren möchten.was ich dennen von der Inselcrew auch mitgeteilt habe.
.... Wenn es mal knapp werden sollten schicken wir zweimal raus, einmal nach Hause und einmal in den Urlaub. Haben wir auch schon gemacht. Kein Problem

Bezgl. dem Fliegen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis soll jeder selbst beurteilen. Wir sind Hersteller und kein Grosshändler und verkaufen die Fliegen zu Großhandelspreisen direkt an den Endkunde. Wir beliefern zig Ladengeschäfte und Wiederverkäufer. Kann also schon mal sein, dass Ihr die gleiche Fliege für 2 Euro und mehr im Laden gekauft habt.

Bei Ryanair kann man ab 0,01 cent innerhalb Europa Fliegen (okay mit Steuern, 30 Euro) und bei Lufthansa zahlt man einiges, einiges mehr. Da fragt man sich auch wie Ryanair das macht und ob man da mit schlechten Maschinen fliegt und wie die das für den Preis machen können.
Also nicht alles was günstig ist, ist auch schlecht. 
Über das Preis-Leistungsverhälnis haben sich ja auch einige hier positiv geäußert.

Falls mal was bei uns mit einem Auftrag schief läuft, dann tut´s uns leid und wir bemühen uns sofort um Korrektur. 

Gruss


----------



## Goldfield (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Rudiflyfish schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hallo Tom, (nehme mal an das ist ein Nickname), also melde dich mal bei uns mit richtigem Name und wir schauen bei welchem Auftrag es Schwierigkleiten gab., aber: ...E-Mails bleiben unbeantwortet,weder auf Festnetz noch auf Handy ist jemand zu erreichen.... das stimmt so nicht. Email beantwortet wir immer, auf dem Handy ist, wenn sich keiner meldet, die Mailbox 24 Std geschaltet (Selbst für die Deutschen, die in der Karibik Urlaub machen und sogar nachts anrufen wegen Fliegen) Also ruhig mal draufsprechen, damit wir auch zurückrufen können.
> 
> ...


 
gruss
Tom


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Mal ein paar Gedanken zu den ganzen Pauschalisierungen in Richtung Inselcrew und die Qualität der angebotenen Fliegen.

Ich bin seit zwei Jahren Kunde bei Inselcrew und wurde noch nie enttäuscht.
1. Nicht von der Qualität der Fliegen welche *59 €ct* pro Stück kosten.
2. Nicht vom Auftragsdurchlauf (sprich Zeitraum von Bestellung im Netz  - bis zur Lieferung)
3. Nicht vom Kontakt zu Inselcrew.

Was hier nun passiert ist unter aller Kanone.
Ein Auftrag eines Boardis geht, durch was für Umstände auch immer, beim Anbieter verloren...
Der Boardi wendet sich an die Community mit der Frage welche Erfahrungen andere mit Inselcrew gemacht haben.
Nach vornehmlich positivem Feedback wird auf einmal  ganz fix die Qualität der Fliegen, mit welcher ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden war, angezweifelt und dem Anbieter unterstellt er würde in Fernost kaufen und somit die dritte Welt ausbeuten.. oder was auch immer noch für moralapostelnde Vorwürfe irgendwo von irgendwem erdacht werden bzw. aus der Schmutzkiste geholt werden...
Geht garnicht sowas !
Angelesener Mainstream welcher jeder Grundlage und eigenen Erfahrungswerten entbehrt.
Jeder kann, wenn er will seine Fliegen selbst binden, jeder kann gern Fliegen für 2,50 € woanders kaufen und im Gefühl des höher bezahlten Preises mit der Qualität prahlen... oder was auch immer. Deswegen weiß er aber trotzdem noch nicht wo die Fliegen herkommen...
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Qualität bei Inselcrew gemacht, bei mir hat sich auch noch nie eine Fliege nach dem ersten Fisch in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst.
Bevor nun Einwände kommen:
Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Inselcrew.
Nein ich habe auch in Zukunft nicht vor bei Inselcrew zu arbeiten.
und...
Nein ich möchte keinen Sonderrabatt bei Inselcrew.

Mir geht nur dieses ständige Gesabbel von irgendwelchen Besserwissern gehörig auf den S.... welche meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.

Tom,
kläre das bitte per PN mit dem nunmehr angemeldeten Mitglied von Inselcrew - Rudiflyfish -. Das ist deiner und unserer Sache dienlicher, als weiterhin aus deiner (nachvollziehbaren ärgerlichen Angelegenheit) heraus neuen Zündstoff zu liefern.
Das AB ist die größte Community im Netz und man kann mit so einem Thread ein Geschäft derart in Grund und Boden reißen, dass dein Problem in keinem Verhältnis zum angerichteten Schaden steht.

René


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Tom,
> kläre das bitte per PN mit dem nunmehr angemeldeten Mitglied von Inselcrew - Rudiflyfish -. Das ist deiner und unserer Sache dienlicher, als weiterhin aus deiner (nachvollziehbaren ärgerlichen Angelegenheit) heraus neuen Zündstoff zu liefern.
> Das AB ist die größte Community im Netz und man kann mit so einem Thread ein Geschäft derart in Grund und Boden reißen, dass dein Problem in keinem Verhältnis zum angerichteten Schaden steht.
> 
> René



Das möchte ich so unterschreiben. 
Und das Angebot von der Inselcrew, eine dringende Lieferung auch in den Urlaub nachzusenden ist sicherlich nicht selbstverstandlich.


----------



## Goldfield (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

nochmal an alle Boardmitglieder,

ich möchte hier niemanden was unterstellen oder sonstiges...
ich schildere hier nur was mir mit der Inselcrew passiert ist.

eigentlich hatte ich denn Vorgang bereits vergessen.
aber die Inselcrew musste ja nochmal Ihren Senf dazu geben.

eine Simple entschuldigung,seitens der Inselcrew hätte mir gereicht.stattdessen bekomme ich irgendwelche ausreden.

ich führe selbst ein geschäft,und wenn ich auch so mit meinen Kunden umgehen würde.........

gruss
Tom


----------



## Inkognitofly (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hi



> Bezgl. dem Fliegen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis soll jeder selbst beurteilen. Wir sind Hersteller und kein Grosshändler und verkaufen die Fliegen zu Großhandelspreisen direkt an den Endkunde. Wir beliefern zig Ladengeschäfte und Wiederverkäufer. Kann also schon mal sein, dass Ihr die gleiche Fliege für 2 Euro und mehr im Laden gekauft habt.



Sorry das ja wohl ein Scherz,

Welcher Händler der auch nur angehend etwas Ahnung von Fliegen hat bestellt bei euch ?
Ich habe mirt Rudi in Duisburg pers. gesprochen und kenne auch eine ganze Menge anderer Hersteller. Alle lachen Rudi aus.
Zitat" Ich mache das als Hobby, und bin gerne auf Messen"
Das er dabei sein Urlaub draufhaut und nichtmal die Kosten reinbekommt sagte er selbst.!

Das zur Quailität der fliegen und dem Ruf von Herr Jeger im Fachhandelskreisen.

TL
PS: Und wie war das mit Hersteller ? Sage nur Kenia... ok ?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Marco
jetzt komm mal runter von deinem hohen Ross. Dein als auch mein Ruf sind in der Szene auch nicht die besten.
Und ich muss mich outen. Ich kaufe auch bei Rudi.
Es gibt sogar Fliegen bei dem die halten und fangen Fische.
Ich kenne sogar etliche Fliegenfischer die ausschliessloch diese Fliegen fischen.
Und für die Preise setze ich mich nicht an den Bindetisch und tüddel Trockenfliegen.
Wenn du mir aber ein günstiges Angebot machen kannst für 500 TF dann immer los. 
Diese Hetzerei ist zum :v.
Ich könnte mir auch einieg Fliegen besser gebundne vorstellen. Doch wenn mir eine nicht gefällt dann binde ich sie selber oder bestell sie woanders.
Ausserdem muss es nicht immer Kenia sein wo man Fliegen herbekommt.
ich denke 99,5 % der Kunden sind zufrieden. Denn sonst wäre so ein Unternehmen nicht in der Lage so günstig anzubieten. Oder wer stellt sich schon für ein Taschengeld zum Arbeiten hin.


----------



## Beni266 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

"ich führe selbst ein geschäft,und wenn ich auch so mit meinen Kunden umgehen würde........."

Wenn du das ernst meinst würdest du nicht so zeugs hier schreiben weil in so ner großen community wird das nicht gerade förderlich für den angegriffenen sein. 

finde das schade dass das unbedingt hier öffentloch ausgetragen werden muss...


----------



## Bungo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Also was manche Leute hier von sich geben ist echt total unverständlich und solch ein Verhalten kenne ich sonst nur von pubertierenden 15 jährigen möchtegern Gangstern.

Es gibt genug Händler die Bei Inselcrew bestellen und ich kenne ca 15 Leute die ihre kompletten Fliegen bei Inselcrew bestellen (was ich auch seit längerem mache)

Ihr könnt ja auch gerne Fliegen für 3€ kaufen oder selbst binden und glücklich sein. Nur wenn dann halt mal 3 Stück im Baum landen geht das Gejammer los.
Ich habe schon mit kleinen Trockenfliegen von Inselcrew über 30 Fische gefangen bevor sich anfing aufzulösen, was für die Qualität spricht. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Feinmotorik beim Abhaken in Frage stellen wenn man so schnell seine Fliegen zerstört.

Nehmt euch einfach das Telefon und ruft an wenn ihr Probleme habt oder schreibt eine E-Mail (worauf mir gestern 2 mal innerhalb von wenigen Minuten geantwortet wurde) 

Wie Torsten schon sagt, es ist zum.....


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

@Bungo

Pubertät kommt nicht von pupsen...

T


----------



## VOGO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Ich kaufe keine Fliegen, ich binde alle selber. Trotzdem habe ich gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Händlern gemacht und kann zu jeder schlechten Erfahrung auch eine Person namentlich bennen, die beim selben Händler gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Was soll die Diskussion hier?
Wer ist denn so fehlerfrei, dass ihm auf der Arbeit noch nie ein Fehler unterlaufen ist? Wer hat noch nicht eine andere Vorstellung von Debitor - Kreditor gehabt als vom Lieferanten gelebt?
Wenn jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, OK, dann soll er halt PERSÖNLICH die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Diese Art von RUFMORD ist eine Sitte, die sich auch nur im Internet breitmachen kann. In jedem Ladengeschäft währe der Kunde längst raus geflogen, und ich meine mit Recht.
Ich habe noch nie bei Inselcrew bestellt (obwohl mich die 2 Hand Ruten reizen) und will auch keine Partei ergreifen, aber ich denke mal, dass es so aus dem Wald rausschallt wie man hinein ruft. Ich habe jeden Tag mit vielen vielen Menschen zutun. Inzwischen kann ich mit guter Sicherheit sagen, dass die Querulanten zuerst mal über ihr Auftreten und Verhalten nachdenken (DENKEN, dazu braucht man den Kopf !!) und dann die anonyme Welt des Internets dazu zweckentfremden sollten, ein Innenverhältnis polarisiert in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. 

So und nun schiesst ruhig los, ABER vor denken, bitte ....


----------



## Ostseestipper (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke hier wird zuviel Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Goldfield hat nach Euren Erfahrungen gefragt, weil er unsicher ist wie er Inselcrew einschätzen soll. Ich war mal in der gleichen Lage. Meine 1. Bestellung dort lief Klasse ab. Ware o.k, Qualität o.k, Lieferzeit o.k.! Test bestanden.  Bei der nächsten Bestellung habe ich dann Folgendes erlebt: Qualität dem Preis entsprechend gut, leider erfolgte die Lieferung teilweise falsch d.h. einige Fliegen wurden in falschen Größen geliefert. o.k. kann passieren. Also anrufen, ......, anrufen..... , anrufen...
Leider niemanden erreicht. E-mail schreiben, warten...., warten,......., Erinnerungsmail hinterher, Frist setzen.... usw. . Am Ende hat es insgesamt fast 3 Monate gedauert bis der Fall dadurch beendet wurde, das ich die falschen Fliegen zurückgeschickt habe und nach warten, ..warten, ...warten, die Gutschriftsbuchung kam.
Als Erklärung bekam ich dann das Herr J. viel auf Messen unterwegs ist und deshalb viel zu tun hat, und wenig Zeit....usw. Ich habe dann für mich entschieden das das Material o.k. ist, der Service aber nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Dies habe ich Inselcrew auch mitgeteilt. Er weiß es also und scheint es so auf sich belassen zu wollen. Ich war mit meinen Erfahrungen nicht der Erste und nicht der Letzte.
Meine Meinung ist hier einfach folgende: Fehler können überall mal passieren, dann kommt es aber darauf an, wie die wieder ausgebügelt werden. Und genau da bin ich persönlich von Inselcrew enttäuscht worden.  Schnell, viel versprochen, langsam wenig eingehalten.
Schön für alle, die diese Erfahrung nicht gemacht haben.
Ich will niemanden davon abhalten bei Inselcrew zu bestellen, ich muss aber leider bestätigen, das das Gesamtkonzept wohl noch nicht richtig "ausgereift" ist.

Gruß Mark der Ostseestipper


----------



## Ruessler1 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Ich hatte noch keine Probleme, im Gegenteil finde den Service eigentlich richtig gut, musste zwar auch hin und wieder mal anrufen aber meinen Wünschen ist man dann schnell nachgekommen. Auch wenn mal was falsches kam bei dem Preis finde ich muss man einfach entspannter sein ich habe den Ersatz dann sogar umsonst bekommen. Inzwischen bestell ich einfach nicht auf den letzten Drücker und dann passt das alles Prima.
Ich bin mit Preis Leistung voll zufrieden.
Gruß Simon


----------



## felixe (10. September 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Ich bin seit einem Jahr Kunde bei Inselcrew und bin von dem tollen Service voll beeindruckt!!
Die letzte Lieferung kam irgendwie nicht an (denke da hat die österreichische Post was verschlampt). Nach Anruf bei Inselcrew wurde mir der Versand aber bestätigt. So, was nun??
Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, das das eine oder andere Paket sich am Postweg verliert, das aber kein Problem ist, es wird einfach nochmal geschickt. Und siehe da, einige Tage später kam die volle Lieferung mit Aufgabedatum meines Telefonats!!!! 
Da kann ich nur sagen, so einen tollen Service bietet nicht jede Firma, Gratulation!!
Was die Qualität der Fliegen betrifft, kann ich nur sagen: das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist voll in Ordnung. Ich hab schon tolle Fänge damit gemacht, mein Kumpel, der selber bindet oder wo anders teuer kauft, fängt eher weniger wie ich. 

mfg
Felix


----------



## Knobbes (26. April 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Wie sieht es 2010 mit der Vollständigen und rechtzeitigen Lieferungen bei Inselcrew aus???
Hab vor dortauch zu bestellen, aber will erst mal ein paar Meinungen.


----------



## Tewi (27. April 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Selbst binden! Dann sind deine Fliegen vollständig und rechtzeitig fertig!


----------



## Suniflex (27. April 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*

Tewi 
du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen |supergri
Dann weis zumindestestens jeder mal was es kostet ehe man sämtlichen Materialien zusammen hat die man benötigt.
Fliegen kaufe ich nicht mehr aber anderes Gerödel von Händlern da kommt sicherlich überall mal was durcheinanden.
Deshalb muß man diesen Händler hier nicht gleich den Herzstich verpassen oder?Ich habe auch noch nichts dort gekauft aber seid doch wenigsten Fair und nicht nur immer Denken man ist der Kunde König.
                             Mfg Steffen


----------



## jirgel (27. April 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Inselcrew*



> der Kunde ist König


Aber nur wenn er sich königlich benimmt ansonsten wird er auch so bedient wie er sich verhält 

Wobei über Askari wird doch auch seiten lang gemotzt dar scheint es niemanden zu störren?! Warum auch durch persönliche Meinungen erfährt man woran man ist ich bin dankbar für solche Statement so weiß ich wennigstens woran man ist bei denn Firmen und ist dann nicht entäuscht wenn nicht alles klappt denn man wusste ja worauf man sich einlässt.


Wobei es gibt woll keinen Händler mehr der nicht seinen Schnitt auf kostern der Kunden erreicht  wenn man alles so blauäugig glaubt was so im Internetforen steht


----------



## porscher (28. April 2012)

*AW: Inselcrew??*

gibt es was neues?


----------



## harzer-bub (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Inselcrew??*

Hallo,

also meine Erfahrungen sind auch negativ, bezüglich der Fliefgen kann ich nichts sagen, hatte aber bindematerial bestellt... Tungstenperlen, davon waren einige posten in falscher Größe...schlauer Mann misst ja nach. und des zeug ist ja nicht gerade billig
erst nach einigem hin und her, bekam ich dann das bestellte als kostenausgleich für Porto und aufwand steckte man mir irgend welches zeugs rein was ich nicht gebrauchen kann...
also das nächste mal zahl ich lieber ein wenig mehr , bekomme aber das was ich will, billig (sorry preiswert) ist eben nicht alles, auch der service muss stimmen

TL Kai


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Inselcrew??*

Heyho.... als Anfänger hab ich viel und gerne bei Inselcrew eingekauft. Sicher waren die fliegen nicht immer perfekt und gingen oft nach ner weile auf. Aber grade als Anfänger lässt man viele Fliegen in gefräßigen Büschen und Bäumen hängen.
Nymphen und gerade goldkopfnymphen kann man meiner meinung nach kaufen. Bei Trockenfliegen würd ich aufpassen. Ich hab einige klinkhammer von IC, die nur als Nassfliegen taugen. 

Die stänigen bestellungen, lieferengpässe und meine eigene Neugieride/ehrgeiz haben mich dann doch zum selberbinden gebracht. Billiger kommt man wohl nicht, aber was gibt es besseres, als einen schönen fisch auf eine selbstgebundene Fliege zufangen.

Ähnlich günstig, aber von der qualität etwas besser sind die fliegen von baker flyfishing, mit denen ich gute erfahrungen gemacht hab.


claw


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Inselcrew??*



porscher schrieb:


> gibt es was neues?



Ja:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2012/der-richtige-dreh-rotations-tubenfliegen.html


----------



## Maquard (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Inselcrew??*

Ich denke mal das "neue" bezog sich nicht auf neue Produkte.....


----------

